# 08 f-350 death wobble



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

Hey guys, my buddy has an 08 f-350 crew short bed with a 3" rough county kit. It shakes terrible when you hit a bump. Almost to where you need to keep both hands on the steering wheel. He has the RC coils and trac bar. What does he need to do to get rid of this??? Upgrade to better system? Alignment cams? Thanks


----------



## mc1 (Mar 2, 2007)

take the lift off !!!! truck looks too nice to plow with


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

Im thinking its needs bigger alignment cams. And possibly dual steering stabilizer. 

I know thats what I told him. He circulates all his stuff every 3 years.


----------



## Danscapes (Jan 12, 2008)

Steering stabilizer!!!


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

My 06 F250 did the same thing when it was new....as soon as you hit a bump the steering wheel would shake like hell. As far as I know there is/was no fix for it. My dealer said they had a few complaints but not a lot. I now have 33,000 miles and it has seem to go away or I'm just used to it, but in all honesty I think it just went away.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Justin i think another pic of that truck would solve the problem..... lol


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

here ya go collin


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Thats lifted? 

Id say a dual steering stabilizer and possibly an adjustable panhard bar.


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

stroker79;819875 said:


> Thats lifted?
> 
> Id say a dual steering stabilizer and possibly an adjustable panhard bar.


Well it dont look stock LOL. Its just a leveling kit. Im thinking its gonna need alignment cams and dual steering stabs. But thats also what you get when you go rough country. Cheapest kit you can buy.


----------



## T&M SnowMan (Sep 29, 2008)

rough country sucks...had 3" rough country on my 03 F350 diesel, wasnt impressed, have a 4" superlift on my 06 F250, had some wobble, dual steering stabilizers fixed the issue, and Im sure new springs need time to soften up somewhat as well...


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

The most common solution to the death wobble is to add dual stabilizers. I've been lucky so far, 85k and no wobble!


----------



## kurtandshan (Sep 1, 2010)

wizardsr;822094 said:


> The most common solution to the death wobble is to add dual stabilizers. I've been lucky so far, 85k and no wobble!


Reviving a thread...got a bit of wobble most noticable at 67mph, dealer said ball joints/ tie rods etc are good. Any thoughts?


----------



## kurtandshan (Sep 1, 2010)

Oh yeah 2007 f250 crew 5.4....


----------



## BlizzardBeater (Aug 29, 2010)

kurtandshan;1288652 said:


> Reviving a thread...got a bit of wobble most noticable at 67mph, dealer said ball joints/ tie rods etc are good. Any thoughts?


Front tire balance issues are most noticed at those speeds.


----------

